

Show HN: iPhone App Templates - taphangum

Looking to get some feedback on my latest project. We're making iphone app templates for developers and entrepreneurs who can't design themselves.<p>So far we've had a few customers but i'm not sure whether the templates are of the quality they should be.<p>Any feedback here would be highly appreciated<p>Link: http://myapptemplates.com.
======
pdenya
The templates look ok. The presentation on the website is poor. I might spend
$50 on something like this if I had a clearer idea of what I was getting. I
want to see every styled element and what options there are. Even if all of
these things are thrown into 1 large watermarked image i'd have a much clearer
understanding of what I'm getting.

Aside from that are these templates built as re-usable classes or are you
configuring standard elements? A small code sample on the site would be
helpful.

There is definitely demand for a service like this, good luck.

~~~
taphangum
Thanks for the feedback! I think you might be right. I'd never really
considered the site itself to be the problem.

I'm not sure how much adding a code snippet would help. But i will give it a
try!

~~~
GitRHero
You really need to do this. Here was my thought process...

I'm vaguely interested in this, so I'm going to go to the site to check it
out. --> Hmm, okay 50 dollars, what was I here for again? --> Oh, iPhone app
template, cool. Let's see, $50 is a lot, I wonder what I get. --> That picture
can't possible be what I get, so I want to know what I get. --> This is too
hard to figure out, I'm gonna look for an open-source version. --> ...

Not that I'm gonna be your typical customer, but maybe I could have been.
YMMV.

[Edit] To be fair, I spent a little more time on your site and I like what I
see, but that reaction should happen on the front page.

~~~
taphangum
That thought process paragraph you just wrote is invaluable. Thank you.

------
jefflinwood
Hi,

I'm immediately turned off by your web site's design - compare your site to
Scoutzie (the mobile app designer marketplace from yesterday on HN) - you guys
are going after the same audience with two different solutions - which is
great, but your web site looks very amateur - I don't trust that these are
good designs.

Also, I'm not really sure what I'm buying for $50 - you say I get an XCode
project, but is it going to be something that I can easily reuse in my own
app, or is everything hardcoded as UIViews with Photoshop slices?

~~~
taphangum
I'm redesigning the site as we speak. Thanks for the feedback. I appreciate it
a lot.

------
coryl
Seems like a good idea, but I'm not sure how well the templates will apply
because each app is going to be different.

Also please left-align your header and body text on your homepage. Could help
to fix the line-height.

~~~
taphangum
I think i'm just gonna knuckle down this week and do a full redesign.

The templates are very versatile imo, they allow you to easily modify them to
suit your needs and don't go too far down one direction, so anyone using them
should not have too many problems. Though i sort of agree with you that they
don't solve ALL problems for everyone. That can only be solved by adding more
templates. Which we will be doing regularly.

------
taphangum
Clickable: <http://myapptemplates.com>

